# Best pet shop



## spikemu

wats the best pet shop u been in ???

i say south coast exotics 
had sooo much fun working there 4 work exp


----------



## The Fool

spikemu said:


> wats the best pet shop u been in ???
> 
> i say south coast exotics
> had sooo much fun working there 4 work exp


Did you name your dogs after Bertie Bassett and Jarvis Cocker?


----------



## matty

The Reptile Room in Clevelys.. tis awesome.


----------



## Lucifus

Reptile Cymru, its why i tried hard to work there. The care the animals have is top notch.


----------



## alnessman

birnies in elgin


----------



## spikemu

Goat said:


> Did you name your dogs after Bertie Bassett and Jarvis Cocker?


no lol
they are called jemma and holly 
but they are basset hound and cocker spaniel lol


----------



## Issa

spikemu said:


> wats the best pet shop u been in ???
> 
> i say south coast exotics
> had sooo much fun working there 4 work exp


I prefer emsworth over southcoast tbh. Its Bigger, more variety of stock (the argus monitor is lovely!) and the prices are a touch more realistic (I think £1500 for an albino boa is a tad excessive).


----------



## Jamie

I dunno about being the best but the _*Japanese Koi Company*_ in _*Henlow*_ is bloody awesome!

The are mainly for aquatics but have an excellent reptile and invert section and all the animals are in excellent condition. They have tons of vivs all set up as you would at home, purely for the animals comfort.

:notworthy:


----------



## Andy b 1

the reptile room in blackpool


----------



## emma18x

The living rainforest in rhyl. All the reps looked like they were well looked after and all the vivs were spotless. Prices weren't bad either.


----------



## matty

Andy b 1 said:


> the reptile room in blackpool


 
It's in Cleveleys, near Blackpool. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## amphib-fan1990

i have to say canterbury exotics is my favourite shop i get nearly all my animals there and i have never had a problem and i get on realy well with the owners which are awesome people who care really well for the animals and like a laugh but im also gonna have to say coldblooded in rainham in essex due the the sheer size and amount of animals which are all in great condition and plus paul is just a funny guy


----------



## DaveM

Shropshire Exotics


----------



## hayley_o

The Living Rainforest in Rhyl. It's great :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Andy b 1

matty said:


> It's in Cleveleys, near Blackpool. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 its a 5 second drive away from blackpool LOLOL


----------



## matty

Andy b 1 said:


> its a 5 second drive away from blackpool LOLOL


 
Exactly.

5 seconds away from Blackpool.

Not in Blackpool.

:Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:


----------



## Andy b 1

no as in literally a 5 second drive, literally :lol2:


----------



## akuma 天

Your all wrong :bash:

It Leaping Lizards York, there so good they have 2 shops! :no1:


----------



## Dextersdad

The Very new Lost World Reptiles in Teynham, Kent.

It's the best I've been to and I've been to Cold blooded and other good ones.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

Wildside-reptiles
in south wales


----------



## Meko

Andy b 1 said:


> no as in literally a 5 second drive, literally :lol2:


try about 10.


my favourite pet shop is the one that was near my mums when i was a nipper. used to love going in playing with the puppies and pulling the kittens tails. 
Had loads of goldfish and mice in there too... and lots of birds, budgies and finches.


----------



## exoticsandtropics

i would say , old school was crystal palace reptiles ( like 8 years ago) i was amazed.
now i would say southcoast exotics due to stock levels and variety.


----------



## Lucifus

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Wildside-reptiles
> in south wales


You would say that. :lol2:

I need to visit at some point.


----------



## cornmorphs

i'll move this to the right section


----------



## the-reptile-mafia

Canterbury exotics, no doubt about it, Chris and Nicole are great and im pretty sure Chris could answer any question you asked. Allways have really good stock in there and its only like half an hour from where i live 
I love that place.


----------



## liam.b

south coast exotics all the way just bought my ackie form there  i think emsworth has "boring" stock always the same stuff and south coast just finished refurbishing and it looks great, they might be smaller but they got more vivs!


----------



## Grakky

the-reptile-mafia said:


> Canterbury exotics, no doubt about it, Chris and Nicole are great and im pretty sure Chris could answer any question you asked. Allways have really good stock in there and its only like half an hour from where i live
> I love that place.


Sam...I'm gunna have to disagree with you on that one. 
It took me quite a while to get any attention off them when I wanted something, and I know that they get a lot of random chavs or whatever wanting a cobra so they get annoyed and don't know who actually wants somethine, but I'm a customer, that is not my problem.
I hate the fact it's painted black, I know that's not a big issue and that it's ''alternative'' but it just makes it look dark and dingy.

granted I've only been in there a few times but there's never much choice when it comes to snakes, some of the leos have looked in bad-ish condition, and the baby beardies they were selling when I was in there once were WAY too young to be sold.

it's an alright shop, but I don't understand how you can say it's better than other local shops such as Jay's or Vanishing World?


----------



## the-reptile-mafia

Grakky said:


> Sam...I'm gunna have to disagree with you on that one.
> It took me quite a while to get any attention off them when I wanted something, and I know that they get a lot of random chavs or whatever wanting a cobra so they get annoyed and don't know who actually wants somethine, but I'm a customer, that is not my problem.
> I hate the fact it's painted black, I know that's not a big issue and that it's ''alternative'' but it just makes it look dark and dingy.
> 
> granted I've only been in there a few times but there's never much choice when it comes to snakes, some of the leos have looked in bad-ish condition, and the baby beardies they were selling when I was in there once were WAY too young to be sold.
> 
> it's an alright shop, but I don't understand how you can say it's better than other local shops such as Jay's or Vanishing World?


They've allwasy talked to me and everything while i've been in there, and i've bought 3 leos from vanishing world which turned out to have cocidia and died, i've also bought a tokay from jays and it died for some unkown reason, and the guy in jays tryed to tell me a boa will get about double the length of the big burm in there and he tryed to tell me that a tarantulas pedipalps are actually legs:lol2:
I do like vanishing world and think they have brilliant prices, but i prefer canterbury exotics to the lot of them, i suppose everyone has a right to their opinion, i know they don't really have many snakes for sale in there much, because chris actually said to me that lizards actually sell more than snakes in there, but chris can get in whatever you want if you ask...
so i suppose we both have different views:lol2:
May i also add that every rep i have apart from old girl normal leo is from canterbury exotics and they're all doing great


----------



## Grakky

the-reptile-mafia said:


> They've allwasy talked to me and everything while i've been in there, and i've bought 3 leos from vanishing world which turned out to have cocidia and died, i've also bought a tokay from jays and it died for some unkown reason, and the guy in jays tryed to tell me a boa will get about double the length of the big burm in there and he tryed to tell me that a tarantulas pedipalps are actually legs:lol2:
> I do like vanishing world and think they have brilliant prices, but i prefer canterbury exotics to the lot of them, i suppose everyone has a right to their opinion, i know they don't really have many snakes for sale in there much, because chris actually said to me that lizards actually sell more than snakes in there, but chris can get in whatever you want if you ask...
> so i suppose we both have different views:lol2:
> May i also add that every rep i have apart from old girl normal leo is from canterbury exotics and they're all doing great


 
indeed so, I dunno, I think the fact that they seem really unresponsive to general questions at CE put me off, as did a tale I heard about Chris and a Tarantula.

then again, after I actually bought the hoggie Nicole was really nice and offered to give me some pinkies, didn't respond when I told her something on here. 

and you said the thing that happened with the Tokay was common? I admit Jay's isn't the best, but I love vanishing world, but I've only bought one corn from there so far and a few bits and bobs.

possibly going to that new shop in Deal week after next, and if I can be bothered travelling further down to concrete jungle in ramsgate. 

will let you know about the one in Deal, I think you said you've been to Concrete Jungle?


----------



## the-reptile-mafia

Grakky said:


> indeed so, I dunno, I think the fact that they seem really unresponsive to general questions at CE put me off, as did a tale I heard about Chris and a Tarantula.
> 
> then again, after I actually bought the hoggie Nicole was really nice and offered to give me some pinkies, didn't respond when I told her something on here.
> 
> and you said the thing that happened with the Tokay was common? I admit Jay's isn't the best, but I love vanishing world, but I've only bought one corn from there so far and a few bits and bobs.
> 
> possibly going to that new shop in Deal week after next, and if I can be bothered travelling further down to concrete jungle in ramsgate.
> 
> will let you know about the one in Deal, I think you said you've been to Concrete Jungle?


 Hmmm yeah that thing with the tokay was supposed to be common but it still put me off of the shop, yes i have been to concrete jungle, the people in there DON'T TALK :lol2: THe only good ting about the shop is the hots he has which you can get a really good look at, as you are allowed to get quite close to the tanks :mf_dribble: and the dwarf caiman, adult iggy and trio of rhino iggies but the iggy enclosures are truly a work of art and are massiveeeeeee, i'll have to maybe go to the one in deal pm me with the details


----------



## Grakky

the-reptile-mafia said:


> Hmmm yeah that thing with the tokay was supposed to be common but it still put me off of the shop, yes i have been to concrete jungle, the people in there DON'T TALK :lol2: THe only good ting about the shop is the hots he has which you can get a really good look at, as you are allowed to get quite close to the tanks :mf_dribble: and the dwarf caiman, adult iggy and trio of rhino iggies but the iggy enclosures are truly a work of art and are massiveeeeeee, i'll have to maybe go to the one in deal pm me with the details


 
will give you details tomorrow, the girl who told me about it isn't in work today!


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

Lucifus said:


> You would say that. :lol2:
> 
> I need to visit at some point.



You should... and oh !! okay,

Reptile zone in Filton. :lol2:


----------



## the-reptile-mafia

Grakky said:


> will give you details tomorrow, the girl who told me about it isn't in work today!


 Are you going to the rep thing in maidstone in August?
I'm hopefully going  if i'm allright then


----------



## leptophis

no question and no argument, reptile room in clevelys fantastic shop, awesome stock, awesome setups, good deal of time put in to a big shop, great staff, 

reptile world in plymouth superb looking shop, nice animals cool staff, and a pleasure to look round


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

Personal Favourites of mine;

A&J Reptiles in Weston-Super-Mare
Crystal Palace Reptiles


----------



## 5star

dunston exotics is cool and they have alot of rare and different things in stock


----------



## Grakky

the-reptile-mafia said:


> Are you going to the rep thing in maidstone in August?
> I'm hopefully going  if i'm allright then


 
yeah will be going 
not buying much (if anything) though with Hamm so soon after, mainly going for a laugh and to annoy Taxi! :lol2:


----------



## crazeemaz

Rugby Reptiles -- yes you've guessed it is in RUGBY and it is FAB


----------



## amber_gekko

Snakes and Adders in Leeds is my fav :2thumb:

Viper and Vine in Manchester is good too

For me a good shop is about what they stock and how the staff are with you.

I hate shops where you feel like you cant approach the staff or if you do talk to them they aren't interested in what your saying but make it obvious too, it really :censor: me off.


----------



## monitor mad

*best pet shop*

try dunston aquatics , gateshead , iv bought all but one of my lizards there (see monitor mad albums) the shop is just getting better and better , the staff are extremly helpful and the animals are well kept with a very good selection of reps/amphibians and other exotics. . . . . and chris the owner has more displays etc in the pipeline


----------



## in5omniac

akuma 天;2067476 said:


> Your all wrong :bash:
> 
> It Leaping Lizards York, there so good they have 2 shops! :no1:


I've been to the one on 4th Ave. Really impressed with how much they can get in that shop! Beautiful selection of reptiles too.

My local, The Lizard Lounge in Sheffield is really good, not been around all that long, but they have a nice selection, from the commonly kept, such as beardies and leos, to the less common, like leopard lizards, frog-eyed geckos and blue spiny swifts. Friendly, knowledgable staff there too.


----------



## Bar1

Jamie said:


> I dunno about being the best but the _*Japanese Koi Company*_ in _*Henlow*_ is bloody awesome!
> 
> The are mainly for aquatics but have an excellent reptile and invert section and all the animals are in excellent condition. They have tons of vivs all set up as you would at home, purely for the animals comfort.
> 
> :notworthy:
> 
> 
> You got a pm mate : victory:
> 
> james


----------



## Steve

Scales and Fangs in Essex is fantastic! they have this great guy called Steve who even makes you cups of tea!:whistling2: Feel free to pm Fangio on just how good the tea is.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lynne

the reptile room, clevely and serpentus, dunfermline.


----------



## cooljules

in5omniac said:


> I've been to the one on 4th Ave. Really impressed with how much they can get in that shop! Beautiful selection of reptiles too.
> 
> My local, The Lizard Lounge in Sheffield is really good, not been around all that long, but they have a nice selection, from the commonly kept, such as beardies and leos, to the less common, like leopard lizards, frog-eyed geckos and blue spiny swifts. Friendly, knowledgable staff there too.


since when has les had frog eyes??? didnt know that...i love them!


----------



## 400runner

reptile zone is by far my favourite shop, and not just coz pete is my friend, its just bloody good!


----------



## seasider

the reptile room. cleveleys. nr blackpool. awesome place.. friendly, knowledgeable staff too!!


----------



## wilko69

Issa said:


> I prefer emsworth over southcoast tbh. Its Bigger, more variety of stock (the argus monitor is lovely!) and the prices are a touch more realistic (I think £1500 for an albino boa is a tad excessive).


yer same also i think there more helpful there 
the argus monitor is lovely also i also like the iggie and the indian pythons


----------



## chameleonpaul

The Reptile Room Cleveleys !! FTW


----------



## Denis

KINGS in London is great. They are really helpful and have lots to choose from and great GTMs!!


----------



## Fangio

Steve said:


> Scales and Fangs in Essex is fantastic! they have this great guy called Steve who even makes you cups of tea!:whistling2: Feel free to pm Fangio on just how good the tea is.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Everything is fantastic with that shop apart from that funny Steve bloke:Na_Na_Na_Na:

He does make a reasonable cuppa though:2thumb:


----------



## in5omniac

cooljules said:


> since when has les had frog eyes??? didnt know that...i love them!


They only had one as a one-off last year I think, Tim really loved it despite the amount of times it bit him, unfortunately it died, despite looking perfectly healthy.


----------



## kaimarion

*Best Pet shop Evernear me...*
*vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv*
*Neon Gecko (Paisley)*​


----------



## cooljules

in5omniac said:


> They only had one as a one-off last year I think, Tim really loved it despite the amount of times it bit him, unfortunately it died, despite looking perfectly healthy.


i like these, i had 6 or more a one time, tried for years to hatch the eggs, never could even with speaking with someone from Denkmark over 3 years. several of them died of tumours, but the last 2, old now, live in Berlin...i miss em


----------



## ian14

Ameyzoo in Bovingdon is fantastic. Everything is kept spotless, loads of unusual species in stock, if there is something you want that isn't in stock, Mark can usually get it for you. If he isn't busy then he will happily talk for ages and is always more than happy to give advice.


----------



## aceboidz

reptiles +


----------



## katie1990

ian14 said:


> Ameyzoo in Bovingdon is fantastic. Everything is kept spotless, loads of unusual species in stock, if there is something you want that isn't in stock, Mark can usually get it for you. If he isn't busy then he will happily talk for ages and is always more than happy to give advice.


i agree Mark is excellent and the shop is fantastic!!!!


----------



## Tina

I don't tend to visit rep shops that much (I buy on-line for equipment and from breeders for livestock normally) so have only visited about 5 shops. 

We recently bought a western hognose, for our 12yo son, from Scales n Tails in Leicester though and I can only praise the standard of cleanliness in all their vivs and the shop in general (not even one mark on any of the glass!). The young lady who helped us (Tara) was very knowledgeable and made sure we had the correct set-up in place already without being pushy, patronising or trying to sell us anything we didn't need. She let our son take his time choosing and allowed him to handle an adult and baby so that he knew exactly what they were both like. I was very, very impressed... and to top it off the baby hoggie my son chose has settled in great, feeds well and is a pleasure to handle. 

They might not be very big but they're well worth a visit imho.


----------



## dave28

*re best pet shops*

best shop for reptiles in my neck of woods has to be SOUTHAMPTON REPTILE CENTRE by a long way, it maybe a new shop but the animal welfare and quality of the reptiles is fantastic a majority of the beardies and leos are bred by mike the owner, and the prices match that livefoods anything (1tub 2.50) (2tubs 4.50), (3 tubs 6.50) plus bags can be ordered of crickets etc. you don't get charged silly prices either as the example above shows, the owner mike knows his stuff and is very reasonable, become a regular you get discounts when hes on duty (sat & sun) weekdays his assistant matt runs the shop. more info in the general herp forum 'SOUTHAMPTON REPTILE CENTRE' or 'REPTILE SHOPS IN HAMPSHIRE' thread listing other shops locally in and around hampshire. (shop with biggest display and stock of reptiles is emsworth aquaria and reptiles, followed by south coast exotics)


----------



## Esarosa

Hmm best rep shop i've been to up here is Coast to Coast exotics...the choice is just amazing...and how much do I want those fruit bats! Enclosures are always spotless, hides provided, uvb provided for those that need it etc etc. All in all a very good shop. Just a damn shame it aint nearer to us (don't drive )


----------



## Owzy46

Ameyzoo kicks ass, now THAT guy knows what he's talking about...


----------



## declanjr

best ones i have been in are lost world reptiles in teynham or crystal palace reptiles.


----------



## shell2909

Snakes n Adders is great, really helpful. 
Paws for thought is really good as well
and dying opps i mean living world needs to be shut down


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs

Has to be the Reptile Room Nr Blackpool great range and nobbies not for sale









For helpful staff try Paradise Pets in Chorley small shop but knowledgable staff its near B&Q think its harpers lane :2thumb: get my livefood from them


----------

